# Engraving on pen clips



## Stephen (Oct 5, 2008)

Is it possible to engrave names on pen clips that are TN Gold or Rhodium? If OK. which is the best method? Thanks .
Stephen


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 5, 2008)

While it may be possible to engrave the clips, keep in mind that the platings are extremely thin and if you cut through to the base metal you will create problems that will not have a simple fix.  I have yet to see anyone be successful with this.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 5, 2008)

I ruined, or had ruined, several clips for Tn gold Baron before coming to the conclusion it is not possible, for practical purposes. 
One custom jeweler tried using carbide high speed grinders. Another gave up with laser engravers.
The Tn itself is very tough. And the underlying spring steel presents other problems.
Simply not worth the effort. The pen in question ended up having a laser engraving on the wood barrel.


----------



## Stephen (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Frank and Lou,
I appreciate your inputs. I have saved a few kits. 
Stephen


----------



## thewishman (Oct 5, 2008)

A friend has engraved the clips on 24K gold plated pens with a mechanical engraver. It looked nice and clean. When I see him Tuesday, I'll ask about other platings.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 6, 2008)

It CAN be done with a laser but not as actual engraving.  There is a material that they can apply as a base and then laser.  The laser burns the base material onto the metal and then they clean off the un-burned base.  It looks good but I only had it done on the back of a Sierra top.  Hitting the clip right on would be tricky I would guess but could be done.  The one I had done still looks great after many months of use.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Curtis,

First time I have noticed your title.

Does YOUR head need a lot of moderation, or are you available to moderate just any ol' head???


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 6, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> It CAN be done with a laser but not as actual engraving.  There is a material that they can apply as a base and then laser.  The laser burns the base material onto the metal and then they clean off the un-burned base.  It looks good but I only had it done on the back of a Sierra top.  Hitting the clip right on would be tricky I would guess but could be done.  The one I had done still looks great after many months of use.



Curtis, it sounds like you are describing "laser marking".  It takes a very high-powered laser (of a special wavelength) to etch metal.  There is, however, a chemical one can spray on metal and then heat-bond it using a regular C02 laser.  It forms a durable black mark.  That is how I made the Iwo Jima rifle cartridges that are being raffled off at http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37362.

Regards,
Eric


----------

